# Delta 46-460 Drill Chuck?



## grnspot (Feb 5, 2017)

I have a new model 46-460 Delta "Midi-lathe" that I'm wanting to use a drill chuck in the tailstock. I'm not sure what size taper this lathe has, is it Morse taper? if so, what size do I need?

Thanks!


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Specs say it should be a 2MT.


----------



## grnspot (Feb 5, 2017)

NCPaladin said:


> Specs say it should be a 2MT.


Thanks, I haven't been able to find anything in the manual!


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

NCPaladin is right...#2MT. You can confirm it here: 

http://www.deltamachinery.com/products/lathes/item/46-460?category_id=5

Scroll down to manual, then spec sheet.


----------

